# I have won the Battle of the Bed



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

After a week of tough love and iron-willed training, I have won the Battle of the Bed. My dog is now happily going to sleep in his own microvelvet Bowser bed on the floor next to my bed every night. No whining, no barking, no sad puppy "please snuggle with me forever" eyes. I have my queen size feathertop all to my self, and boy do I love it. :biggrin: Many thanks to the training experts here who gave good suggestions.

Unrelatedly, here's Darcy enjoying the lake. Clearly he's overdue for a grooming at Reda's Central Park Pet Spa.

[attachment=57307:bb_centralparklake.jpg]


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley: Congratulations!!!!

Darcy is not only a good looking boy but also a good boy!


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

HURRAH! We, too, have won that battle and it was well worth it for us.
Thanks for posting a follow-up to let us all know that *IT CAN BE DONE*.
:aktion033:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Woot!
Our doggies are bedroom floor sleepers too. And I REALLY like it that way.  Glad your hard work paid off! And remember, she still loves you just as much!
Quick edit--they still cuddle with me plenty of times in bed--napping in the weekends, watching TV at night, etc. but they know that when it's beddie-by time, time to go on the floor...


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Cute pic at the park!

Good job!! If I slept with my dog, I would be a zombie.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Good job,congrats on getting your bed back. :aktion033: Wish I could be that motivated, I just can't do it.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I am so jealous!!! I wish I could get hubby on board with moving dear Hunter onto a bed on the floor. Congrats on a job well done!!!


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Congrats! After 2 months of sleepless nights, I finally moved Raine back to her bed on the floor besides our bed. She used to sleep there for over a year but then 2 months ago we thought it'd be nice to have her in bed with us. I finally couldn't heck it anymore (she squished onto me and I woke up soooo tired) and put her back despite her sad look. Most of the times, I make DH put her in her bed so I don't have to look at those sad sad eyes.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

You GO, girl! :aktion033: 

Pepper sleeps in her hut each night-walks right over to it around 7:30-8 pm, opens the door with her mouth, and goes right in for night night time. I can appreciate what a task it no doubt is to break a doggie from sleeping in the BIG bed with mommy when he/she's used to it, though. Kudos to you, you did great! :hump:


----------

